# 53mm Motta tamper?



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello,

Does anyone know if the 53mm tamper is the right one to use on the Sage BE baskets? I bought the 53mm thinking it was the only one, but Motta actually do a 54mm I noticed today on another website (for £8.39 more). 54mm is the size of the basket so it might not fit in? 53mm gives me a bit of play although I got a nice tamp and lovely puck today. Is a bit of play (movement due to the 1mm) bad?

Does anyone have one of these (either or)?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Annoyingly it seems the perfect size for the sage basket is 53.5.

I think Joey might have machined his own?


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

I think Motta 53 is the best possible tamper (for that money) for Sage 54mm baskets. At least much better than the stock Sage tamper, also it has a flat base.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Motta 54mm tamper won't fit and the 53mm is the best option from Motta.


----------



## alex13p (Dec 17, 2019)

I have the Motta distribution tool and it fits perfectly in my Sage 54mm baskets. It's also completely transformed my consistency with pulling shots. Highly recommend!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

alex13p said:


> I have the Motta distribution tool and it fits perfectly in my Sage 54mm baskets. It's also completely transformed my consistency with pulling shots. Highly recommend!


 Ordered that tool a few days ago. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077VV5RNH/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_InEHEbGB7TGE3

More in stock at amazon if anyone was awaiting stock


----------

